# Sally seems to have grown a Dip Stick



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

OK, while I know what it's for, Tranny fluid level, I can't seem to find any reference for the dip stick I have on 'Sally', my '40 9N Front SN: _9N13030_. 

The location for this dipstick is in the Tranny top cover and (sitting in the seat) 3" left of the starter button and 2.5" forward of the center of the Tranny filler plug (#8 in Fig. F04 on pg 12 of the FO-4 Ford Shop Manual). The hole in the Tranny Cover that it sits in is "factory" looking since it is raised / cast and shaped like all the rest of the bolt holes as well as the Tranny fill plug hole. it certainly was not bored after production.

The 12" dip stick only has simple level indicator markings --- "LOW| |⬅FULL . The top of the dipstick is a steel upside down cup and everything else looks like we all know it should be, however if there was a gripper knob above the very top of the steel overcup that is missing.

So, my first Ford N series Tranny fluid change coming up and I was really curious 'bout not being able to actually identify Sally's dipstick - ANYWHERE in the Ford FO-4 manual.

Oh, no dipstick in the inspection cover (Fig. FO3 pg 11) while the engine oil one is in the usual place.

- Joe -


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Joe, 
Tractorhouse.com has 86ea 9N's listed in salvage. 

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...tled-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/9n


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, in today's world, Sally can have a dipstick and still be a Sally. Or you could rename it "a boy named Sue"??


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

BigT said:


> Well, in today's world, Sally can have a dipstick and still be a Sally. Or you could rename it "a boy named Sue"??


Thanks for the link, T 

So if she has an oil *AND *a tranny dipstick - does that make her ........ wait .......... something about a billy goat ............................. Oh Man, don't confuse me like that. :~) 

Life's short, spend time with the grand kids and laugh a lot.

- Joe -


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, does anyone have a 9N with a Tranny Fluid dipstick in the top of their Tranny Cover, 
2.5 " forward of their Tranny's "Big 'ole Fill Plug? 🧿

Or, possibly am I the only one? 🎖

Could it be some sort of "repurposed" Tranny Cover with an "improved" dip stick from a later 9-2-8-N, replaced one dark and misty night in the fog filled long ago? 🥴

- Joe -


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I have an 8N, Don't recall there being a dipstick up front on top of the cover, just a filler plug.


----------

